# Sears to Tecumseh cross reference



## Mcgiiver (Jul 19, 2013)

I am trying to figure out the Tecumseh engine number for a Sears engine I have on a David Bradley Generator. The Sears number is 143.506011, serial # 0725395. Every table I have seen does not include the Sears number I have. I believe the engine was made in 1940. Appreciate any help.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

If it's parts you are looking for go to Parts Direct with Sears: http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1503500?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=143506011


----------

